# FIRST DRIVE (yes I'm yelling!!!!!!)



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

For those who have helped out and followed this build today was finally the day I drove her. HOOOOOOlllEEEEEE SSSSSHHHHHHH!!TTTTT:willy:arty::lol::cheers
not enough emoticons for how I feel
after initial start up last week the brand new radiator leaked and the guy at the radiator shop needs surgery so I went the JB Weld route-its holding.
Electric fans are not getting a signal from the computer will have to get manual switches, gas gauge reads almost full with 2 gallons( autometer) speedo not working
Tach works, plenty of oil pressure, electrical is charging stong, temp right about 185-190 idling with the fans running.
Suspension is WAAAYY to low(new springs already ordered)
and she goes- 5.7l fuel injection purrs at idle and gets up and moves when a little foot pressure is applied -OMG WTF BBQ 
Its been a long time but well worth it. I'll get some video up when we get some nice weather.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS !!!! Crusty!....there is always a little tweaking to do......:cheers:cheers:cheers....I am hoping to "be in diapers" by the end of summer!! PICS PICS PICS !! Eric


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Congrats!! Should be a fun summer! Waiting for the videos.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats Crusty!

Bear


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Hell yeah! I'm months away... and jealous! 

CONGRATS!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Congrats Crusty, enjoy the fruits of your labor, i know i am thinking about pulling mine out under its own power soon, great when your vision takes shape and you can feel it in the seat of your pants.....:cheers


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

arty: its always something!:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Congrats, Crusty, and the others said it: there's always a bug or two, especially with a "scratch build" like yours. It'll all come together great. Can't wait to see (and hear) it!! 
Jeff


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I know the feeling........ arty: :cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Been a long time coming........it's gotta feel great......:cool

On the fans, something in the wiring isn't sending the signal to the computer. Find that and fix it. Relying on yourself to watch the gauge and turn the fans on manually doesn't work well. It's most likely something minor. Check on LS1.com for troubleshooting. After all this time and work it isn't worth burning up the engine.

Then ya gotta send pics to the car mags, especially of all the custom cf parts....:cheers


----------



## Latino277 (Apr 21, 2011)

All I can say is WOW! I joined this site to do some research before I buy my 1st GTO/Le Mans and your threads have motivated me to hurry up and buy. Enjoy your toy!


----------

